# Moving boxes to Spain



## Harry989 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi
After 35 years in the rat race have finally got the golden handshake . We are moving to Costa Blanca area in June, will be bringing personal stuff , and clothes etc but what is the best way to get a few boxes that won't fit in the car sent over. Few tools, Christmas decs , Smart tv in a box etc .
Any advice on best cost effective way please
Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Used this company & the quote I selected was from a small family outfit based in Wolverhampton.., sorry cannot remember the name ATM but first class service at the right price. (very pleased)

https://www.shiply.com/home-removal-firms/


----------



## Harry989 (Aug 30, 2017)

VFR said:


> Used this company & the quote I selected was from a small family outfit based in Wolverhampton.., sorry cannot remember the name ATM but first class service at the right
> 
> Thanks, I'll check it out 👍


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Harry989 said:


> Hi
> After 35 years in the rat race have finally got the golden handshake . We are moving to Costa Blanca area in June, will be bringing personal stuff , and clothes etc but what is the best way to get a few boxes that won't fit in the car sent over. Few tools, Christmas decs , Smart tv in a box etc .
> Any advice on best cost effective way please
> Thanks


Hi,best of luck with your move.Have a look on Facebook for the buy and sell sites for the Costa Blanca as there seems to be quite a few people advertising Spain-UK-Spain.One cubic metre to a full van load,The only thing I would say if you do find one make sure that they are fully insured.A greeting.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Try this Costa Blanca company,

[email protected]

They will pickup and deliver door to door

Steve


----------



## concentrik (Sep 16, 2016)

I have used DPD (via parcelmonkey.com) to send goods in banana boxes to both France and Spain (and back again). A 20kg box is around £18. Takes about a week.


----------



## Harry989 (Aug 30, 2017)

*Thanks*

Tarot, Tebo, Concentrick.
Thanks for you replies, I'll do some homework to work out what we can take and what will be better giving to charity and buying again
Brill
Thanks again 👍👍👍


----------

